# PDF file name must match the "Attachment Type" name - ACS online Assessment



## kumar.apu (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

I am willing to apply for online ACS Skills assessment. I want to get something clear. During pdf file attachment I can see info: 

-- Your PDF file name must match the "Attachment Type" name.

What does it actually mean. I want to upload certified scanned copy of my passport, Bachelors degree certificate, Bachelors degree transcript. What will be the names in this case of each pdf file?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumar.apu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am willing to apply for online ACS Skills assessment. I want to get something clear. During pdf file attachment I can see info:
> 
> ...


This is what I had used

Passport
Bachelors_Degree
Engg_semester_Transcript 

Change as necessary

Cheers


----------



## kumar.apu (Sep 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This is what I had used
> 
> Passport
> Bachelors_Degree
> ...


Thank you for your reply. My last question is: What should I input for the "date competed" for Bachelors degree? Is it the date when I completed or the date when the certificate had been awarded?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumar.apu said:


> Thank you for your reply. My last question is: What should I input for the "date competed" for Bachelors degree? Is it the date when I completed or the date when the certificate had been awarded?[/QUOTE
> 
> I gave the date when I completed my last paper and the college closed
> 
> Cheers


----------

